# Looking for a new cordless tool set...



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

I would like to thank those of you who have replied and i am happy to see that the results point toward the Dewalt tool set, which was the one i was leaning toward. I would still appreciate if more people would chime in, as i have only had 3 people reply so far. 

Thank You


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Surveys have increased at my house from $125.00 to $275.00 since the Fall of 2008. That's cash; I do not take checks because I'm too dam lazy to to do the leg work of attempting to cash a hot check.

I shop Sears. No one will steal them if they read Crapsman.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not take the gift of any Dewalt tool.
Tired of switches, brushes failing, battery's failing and costing way to much.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

surveys are soo last century, I'm having flashbacks of getting stopped in the mall like in the 80s to take surveys.

Hitachi is what I have. I believe this disqualifies me from the survey. I picked them strictly on the drill specs and impact driver specs. I didn't consider cordless circ saws and the like as those would be much less use for me.

That said, from your options, I would pick Rigid and view them as disposable and not get too stressed if they broke/did not work as expected after a few years.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And they have a lifetime warranty if your the original owner and fill out the card.
What you going to find by doing a survey is just a list of what people already own and feel comfortable with.
Check out Amazon and see what the people say that own the tools your considering.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I would not take the gift of any Dewalt tool.
> Tired of switches, brushes failing, battery's failing and costing way to much.


Are they really that bad? I havent heard of those things going wrong that often....???


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Surveys are not allowed. Nor are links directing members off site.

If you wish to create a poll thread about which set to get, that is fine.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Surveys are not allowed. Nor are links directing members off site.
> 
> If you wish to create a poll thread about which set to get, that is fine.


So if i call it a poll and not a survey it will be fine. (Technically google docs, which i used to create it calls it a form)...


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

diyer111 said:


> So if i call it a poll and not a survey it will be fine. (Technically google docs, which i used to create it calls it a form)...


Not trying to be rude, i dont know how to create a poll though so can i just leave this? People have just been responding on the thread anyway.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

diyer111 said:


> So if i call it a poll and not a survey it will be fine. (Technically google docs, which i used to create it calls it a form)...


It has to be a poll using our site. Not some other site. As in you can't use Google to make it.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

beenthere said:


> It has to be a poll using our site. Not some other site. As in you can't use Google to make it.


Could you inform me how exactly to do that?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I already removed the link, so the thread is fine.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

diyer111 said:


> Could you inform me how exactly to do that?


At the top of the thread. Click Thread tools. Then click Ad a poll to this thread. Follow instructions from there.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

beenthere said:


> At the top of the thread. Click Thread tools. Then click Ad a poll to this thread. follow instructions from there.


Thank you.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I would not take the gift of any Dewalt tool.
> Tired of switches, brushes failing, battery's failing and costing way to much.


Wow.
I've been having great luck with my cordless DeWalt tools.
All my corded tools are Makita.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

you really need ryobi in the survey, sorry, poll. I really would try and wait a bit if you can. Tool friend of mine said something about everything going brushless 12 volt. 18 volt is on its way out. I have a whole bag of just chargers. I will not buy something that does not contain a multi port charger.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

mj12 said:


> you really need ryobi in the survey, sorry, poll. I really would try and wait a bit if you can. Tool friend of mine said something about everything going brushless 12 volt. 18 volt is on its way out. I have a whole bag of just chargers. I will not buy something that does not contain a multi port charger.


What about 20 volt brushless. That is what i would prefer... 12 volt doesnt have enough power. Also i am upgradring from ryobi which is why it is not on the list.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have Ryobi---no complaints.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> I have Ryobi---no complaints.


Lately i have had.batteries dying, been experiencing a lack of torque, and do not care for the weight.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The batteries do go bad,that's for sure---but two new batteries only cost $59---that is less than one battery for most other tools.

I need a bunch of drills when installing cabinets---each set up with a different bit or drill size----so ryobi fills the bill for me.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your going to get a cordless circ saw or recip you cant use 12v or the 18v slim pack batteries you have to have the fat packs


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

DeWalt tends to get beat up on this forum, but I've owned them for many years and have not had an issue. That includes having one slide off of a roof and land on the concrete 2 floors below. Chipped the case, but it is still in service 15 years later. The best advice I can give is to stay away from the helpy selfy homeowner models and buy professional grade. You will own them forever.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> DeWalt tends to get beat up on this forum, but I've owned them for many years and have not had an issue. That includes having one slide off of a roof and land on the concrete 2 floors below. Chipped the case, but it is still in service 15 years later. The best advice I can give is to stay away from the helpy selfy homeowner models and buy professional grade. You will own them forever.


Well with the help of those on this forum and much research i have made my decision. I have gone with a dewaly 2 pack... cordless 20 volt lithium ion xr brushless impact driver and hammer drill. I am excited to use them on my next project/job and i will keep you informed on how they hold up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been using Ryobi for about 15 years now. I've worn out one drill....and have two more that I've used the dog crap out of.

I've worn out 4 battery packs....but if you look at how many times I've recharged them....they have served me well. They typical NiCad battery is good for 300 to 1000 cycles. If you assume that I would on average recharge the batteries 10-15 times a week.....I got well over 500 cycles out of those batteries which after 2.5 years are starting to loose life. 

I just bought a new Li battery....a bit more capacity and a lot lighter....but I also kind of liked the weight of the old NiCad's....they would help the battery stand up right.

I think the Ryobi's are a great value.....I must have about 10 of the cordless tools....all using the same battery.


----------



## jponto07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Makita for me. I beat the crap out of them daily and they keep going. Batteries have been left in the cold and extreme heat and they are still as good as they were when I bought them 5 years ago.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I chose Makita based on the brushless impact driver that I was looking to buy. Did some more looking around on the rest of the tools in the LXT line and liked what I saw, so I went with Makita.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

makita leads the 18v market in variety of cordless tools that use the same battery, currently their at over 70 tools and i believe they will have over 80 out come spring 2014. most of the new stuff will be brushless as well

if your looking for best performing milwaukee`s m18 fuel line is the hands down winner


----------



## Jdwilson112 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love my makita still/driver set. Batteries last forever and they have plenty of power in a relatively smaller system...I had a craftsman set before this, it was an older 19v but still got many years of hard use out of it


----------



## Honest Bob (Mar 13, 2014)

I went with Rigid due to the lifetime warranty even on the batteries. Just gotta fill out the card.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

I would love a new set of cordless tools from Milwaukee, specifically their 18V lithium ion Fuel series. But I currently have Craftsman Professional 20V lithium ion which still works to this day. Shame that they don't make them anymore and yet their stuff sells out right away on eBay.


----------



## Kielbasa (Apr 21, 2014)

Loved my Panasonic set. Too bad someone else wanted it more than me.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Loved my Panasonic set. Too bad someone else wanted it more than me.


That happened to me with my gear one time. If I ever find the guy who liked me tools more than I did then he'd take a quick trip off the roof.


----------

